# Kalonline Problem



## dometh (Feb 3, 2009)

can someone help. ive allready manually extracted "can't decompress Data\HyperText\Wea122.bmp.gz" and "Can't decompress Data\HyperText\item353.bmp.gz" errors, and thats fine. now. run it in admin, helped. not im at a point where it isnt updating everytime i go on it, as soon as i click "kal online", it says "It's not service hour or time. please check the homepage for the server condition"... and then! it says server conditions are fine. n it aint maintenance day :/ anyone have a clue what its about? cheers


----------



## dometh (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Kalonline*

also not it says version doesnt match... :/


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Kalonline*



anastacia78 said:


> hello i have problems with the connections to kal online always its says connection lost with server...
> can you help me?


Have you tried opening port 30,0001 in your router?


----------

